# thinking about a bug out rv



## CH0PSV1LLE (Mar 22, 2011)

So lately ive been thinking about getting myself and family a nice older mid sized rig to house us incase were not able to come back home. Ive been looking at some offroad capable rigs that have all the "must haves" creature comforts, but im wondering what i really need....... i do my best work with a pen and a pad so ill be back with my ideas later.

Ive also been thinking that this rv could be used as a "mothership/base camp" for a convoy. Ive going to that out as well.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

What happened with your 'burban plans? I thought that was going to be your built-rig for offroading and BOV and such - or - was that mothballed?


----------

